# Square card reader just for tips?



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

So if a rider absolutely insists on tipping or asks you for change so they can throw you a $5 tip, or doesn't have cash but wants to tip? I once had a guy that wanted to run into the house to grab me a cash tip but i told him I appreciate the gesture but there is no need for you to run in and out like that. So question is: would it be against Uber's policy to bust out my square card swiper and connect it to my iPhone and let them drop their $3 or $5 or whatever tip in my bank account? Why not? I mean according to the training videos if a pax insists, take it.. "You earned it!" Lol


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think there are a few drivers that do have a square reader for this. 

It's better to help encourage the surge. You'll make more. 

If its not surging log off and wait a few minutes. Open the rider app to see when surge will be occurring again.
If you you recieve a non surge request cancel and go off line. Cancel immediately so it doesn't affect your acceptance rate. 
Once surge starts occurring log back on and be patient. 

Its better to earn more than to get tips.


----------



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

If u cancel right away it won't show as one? How long do u have in seconds out of the 15secs to cancel before it looks bad?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

UberSCOOBY said:


> If u cancel right away it won't show as one? How long do u have in seconds out of the 15secs to cancel before it looks bad?


15 secs? 
The countdown is independent of the time you have to cancel. After you accept, do it asap. I'm unsure of the window but it might be 10 secs.

You can test it out yourself. 
Log on as driver. 
Order yourself, accept the order, then cancel. 
If you look back to the rider app you order gets forwarded to another driver.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberSCOOBY said:


> So if a rider absolutely insists on tipping or asks you for change so they can throw you a $5 tip, or doesn't have cash but wants to tip? I once had a guy that wanted to run into the house to grab me a cash tip but i told him I appreciate the gesture but there is no need for you to run in and out like that. So question is: would it be against Uber's policy to bust out my square card swiper and connect it to my iPhone and let them drop their $3 or $5 or whatever tip in my bank account? Why not? I mean according to the training videos if a pax insists, take it.. "You earned it!" Lol


I always carry change for a 20. Also have a square reader and have used it although not often. Got a $5 tip from a 3.something surge fare the other day from a guy who said it was f***ing stupid that uber didn't put tipping in the app.

People have said on here that EVERY ONE carries some cash. Simply not true anymore. I only have it because of pizza delivery tips. I would carry $20 for emergencies but many folks don't do that.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I also make sure I have at least a 5 and 5 ones in my wallet to make change. I do have a square sent to my business but have not set it up yet. I am going to do so before the weekend as I heard twice the last few days, "I would tip you but I don't carry cash!" I will hold them to their word by pulling out the square. If they make up another excuse, I will say, "Maybe next time" which we know we won't see them again and then I will 3 star them if they would have normally got a 5 star. I believe these PAX say this everytime to make sure they get a 5 star based on Ub(us)er not providing a tip option. Well sucka, I am going to call your bluff.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I use a Square, although infrequently....I wish it would make more sense to mention it/not ding my ratings....plus it always takes a few minutes and pax just want to get out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Goober said:


> I use a Square, although infrequently....I wish it would make more sense to mention it/not ding my ratings....plus it always takes a few minutes and pax just want to get out.


I have it out ready to go. And it takes literally seconds. Plus it's fun to watch them squirm when they realize no cash isn't going to work. I haven't seen my ratings affected. At 4.88 and actually going up. Had one week where it went from 4.94 to 4.84 but that was when I was fairly new and before I even had the square reader. Been slowly going up since. At about 350 rides now.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have it out ready to go. And it takes literally seconds. Plus it's fun to watch them squirm when they realize no cash isn't going to work. I haven't seen my ratings affected. At 4.88 and actually going up. Had one week where it went from 4.94 to 4.84 but that was when I was fairly new and before I even had the square reader. Been slowly going up since. At about 350 rides now.


do you bring it up?

I had a sticker above my radio to zero effect...i've also tried leaving the reader in my phone...neither seem to help. I really just use it in those instances where pax had been annoying or say, "wish I could tip you but..."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Goober said:


> do you bring it up?
> 
> I had a sticker above my radio to zero effect...i've also tried leaving the reader in my phone...neither seem to help. I really just use it in those instances where pax had been annoying or say, "wish I could tip you but..."


If we talk about uber and its possible to bring tipping up then I work in the conversation that I have it if they mention they thought tipping was included or they would tip if it was in the app. It comes with a sticker and I've been trying to figure out if there's a good spot to put it but don't really want anything stuck on my car if I can avoid it.

It doesn't add that much in tips but at least it's an option and it costs nothing to have it. I do also tell pax who do use it or who tip cash to please email Uber and ask them to add the tip option in the app to make it more convenient for the wonderful folks like them who understand how much difference a tip makes.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberSCOOBY said:


> So if a rider absolutely insists on tipping or asks you for change so they can throw you a $5 tip, or doesn't have cash but wants to tip? I once had a guy that wanted to run into the house to grab me a cash tip but i told him I appreciate the gesture but there is no need for you to run in and out like that. So question is: would it be against Uber's policy to bust out my square card swiper and connect it to my iPhone and let them drop their $3 or $5 or whatever tip in my bank account? Why not? I mean according to the training videos if a pax insists, take it.. "You earned it!" Lol


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

why not just save 17% of movers charge get the customer's phone number address schedule regular rides with customer and save by using your own credit card machine or accepting cash at 10 percent discount of overs price you are self employed we are not partners with Uber ,they are using you're driving your car your gas and your insurance


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

You get a square. Then you get the pax that says I wish I could tip you. I don't have cash. You mention the square and they forget they wanted to tip you !


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> why not just save 17% of movers charge get the customer's phone number address schedule regular rides with customer and save by using your own credit card machine or accepting cash at 10 percent discount of overs price you are self employed we are not partners with Uber ,they are using you're driving your car your gas and your insurance


remember you can get a second phone and send yourself one fake order per hour and you still get the guaranteed hourly minimum plus your 80 percent don't make this too complicated


Fuzzyelvis said:


> I always carry change for a 20. Also have a square reader and have used it although not often. Got a $5 tip from a 3.something surge fare the other day from a guy who said it was f***ing stupid that uber didn't put tipping in the app.
> 
> People have said on here that EVERY ONE carries some cash. Simply not true anymore. I only have it because of pizza delivery tips. I would carry $20 for emergencies but many folks don't do that.


save big money by turning the customers into your personals run on my on your own credit card machine or give them a discount for cash why give the partner 20% when you drive your own car pay for the gas insurance and take all the !risk


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> remember you can get a second phone and send yourself one fake order per hour and you still get the guaranteed hourly minimum plus your 80 percent don't make this too complicated
> 
> save big money by turning the customers into your personals run on my on your own credit card machine or give them a discount for cash why give the partner 20% when you drive your own car pay for the gas insurance and take all the !risk


You better have insurance then for being a taxi cab.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Im waiting for the day a driver tries to hassle me for a tip via credit card so I can give them one, charge it back and email Uber telling them the driver is harassing riders to tip them via a 3rd party processor.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

just drive said:


> You get a square. Then you get the pax that says I wish I could tip you. I don't have cash. You mention the square and they forget they wanted to tip you !


yes but then instead of 3 or 4 stars they get one star because they lied to me


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Im waiting for the day a driver tries to hassle me for a tip via credit card so I can give them one, charge it back and email Uber telling them the driver is harassing riders to tip them via a 3rd party processor.


there's nothing wrong with taking a trip to a third party processor because they can't take 20% of tips anyway


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Big Machine said:


> Im waiting for the day a driver tries to hassle me for a tip via credit card so I can give them one, charge it back and email Uber telling them the driver is harassing riders to tip them via a 3rd party processor.


I really dont think any one is going to hassle any one for a tip. If they did, just say no. 
How do you think your going to possibly convince some one that a driver, got your wallet, swiped your card, SIGNED the app against your will?
Your willing to commit fraud for what purpose? Try this with me and Ill provide the dashcam footage to Uber and the police for fraud. Then Ill legally come after you just to make a point. Boy, that sounds fun huh. Nothing like a fraud charge coming up to prospective employers and current employer when your compelled to appear to answer charges.

You just dont know what your getting into and I will not hold that against you.


----------

